# MES 40 chip tray upgrade



## dairyman (Nov 16, 2010)

Is the chip tray upgrade free for 40" owners? I know they were for the 30" owners and was wondering. I wouldn't mind having the bigger chip tray.


----------



## beer-b-q (Nov 16, 2010)

Yes, PM Daryl,  MBTechguy and give him the model number of your smoker...

Tell him you need *Wood chip retro kit 2010* .


----------



## dairyman (Nov 16, 2010)

Just did. Thanks Paul.


----------



## mudduck (Nov 18, 2010)

i just call masterbuilt about the chip upgrade Daryl was not in i ask the lady about it

and she is sending me one out for free for the 40"


----------



## jimi1851 (Nov 18, 2010)

I saw on another thread that guys were modding there loader after getting the bigger tray so the chips would be spread out better.  Does anyone know if Masterbuilt has a replacement loader that accommodates the larger tray (even if I would have to purchase it).  Because I would probably screw up my loader while trying to mod it.


----------



## dairyman (Nov 18, 2010)

I sent daryl a pm and he responded quickly and is sending one to me. I was looking at the chip loader and i think it would be easy to modify on your own.


----------



## texacajun (Nov 18, 2010)

jimi1851 said:


> I saw on another thread that guys were modding there loader after getting the bigger tray so the chips would be spread out better.  Does anyone know if Masterbuilt has a replacement loader that accommodates the larger tray (even if I would have to purchase it).  Because I would probably screw up my loader while trying to mod it.


I will try and find out for you. I am willing to bet they no longer make the larger version of the wood chip loader.


----------



## dale5351 (Nov 18, 2010)

If they don't make the full size chip loader, and if you don't feel like trying to modify it -- others have suggested that you can use the half sized loader and just push it in only half way one time and all the way a second time. 

Sounds like a plan to me:-}}


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 18, 2010)

It's just a matter of grinding off the tig or spot welds.

Easy Fix!

TJ


----------



## bobbygee (Nov 19, 2010)

Jimi1851, just grind off the 6 spot welds using a  dremel with a disk attached. Like Todd said,easy fix.


----------



## jimi1851 (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah, once I got home and looked at the loader, it looks pretty straight forward.  Only six spot welds, shouldn't be difficult at all.  Thanks guys.


----------



## skdvr (Nov 26, 2010)

New guy here, so please forgive me.  But what is the difference between the new and old?  Just bought a MES 40 from Sams last week.

Thanks

Phil


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 26, 2010)

dale5351 said:


> If they don't make the full size chip loader, and if you don't feel like trying to modify it -- others have suggested that you can use the half sized loader and just push it in only half way one time and all the way a second time.
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me:-}}


Dale,

I guess you have to do some grinding, like Todd said.

I didn't look close at mine yet, but if you don't push it all the way in, you can't turn it.

Bear


----------



## mx45 (Mar 28, 2011)

Just picked up a MES40 (20070211) from Sam's to replace my 'borrowed' sidebox unit. Called Masterbuilt to see about the upgraded chip tray and the CSR said that it was not available for my unit. Anyone else know if that's the case or not?

 I also ordered up the amaz-n-smoker after reading all the rave reviews on here so perhaps it I don't really need it anyways.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2011)

mx45 said:


> Just picked up a MES40 (20070211) from Sam's to replace my 'borrowed' sidebox unit. Called Masterbuilt to see about the upgraded chip tray and the CSR said that it was not available for my unit. Anyone else know if that's the case or not?
> 
> I also ordered up the amaz-n-smoker after reading all the rave reviews on here so perhaps it I don't really need it anyways.




If yours doesn't work properly, you should still be able to get the retro, but maybe that model is one of those that has been fixed before selling.

Did you try it yet?

Bear


----------



## mx45 (Mar 28, 2011)

Bear,

 Didn't mean to imply it wasn't working.  It seem to be working so far (only used it twice so far)  I was just thinking that a larger tray would mean less refills.


----------



## bobbygee (Mar 29, 2011)

MX45,I thought the same thing.Actually,larger tray equals more chips which equal heavy billowing smoke.The thing gets way too hot.I have a 40" w/retro kit and mod-ed the chip loader in order to load more chips evenly.I dont think it's worth it..Once you receive your AMZN,you wont bother with the tray..Goodluck.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 29, 2011)

I have had my MES for almost a year now. I got an amazen when I bought it.

Have never used the chip tray and the retro kit gathers dust in the closet.

      Craig


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 29, 2011)

BobbyGee said:


> MX45,I thought the same thing.Actually,larger tray equals more chips which equal heavy billowing smoke.The thing gets way too hot.I have a 40" w/retro kit and mod-ed the chip loader in order to load more chips evenly.I dont think it's worth it..Once you receive your AMZN,you wont bother with the tray..Goodluck.


Quote:


> I have had my MES for almost a year now. I got an amazen when I bought it.
> 
> Have never used the chip tray and the retro kit gathers dust in the closet.
> 
> Craig


I remember when these two guys started on this forum.

They both learned real quick.

In fact they just said what I would have said about the AMNS.

Also:

I had to get the retro for mine, but it was because mine wouldn't start smoking until it went from 40˚ to 190˚, with the element on that whole time. Then it would only smoke for a few minutes. The retro solved that problem.

If I ever get a round to doctoring my chip dumper, it will be to get more chips to lay on the bottom of the drawer, instead of on top of each other, not to get the drawer to hold more chips.

Bear


----------



## mx45 (Mar 29, 2011)

BobbyGee said:


> MX45,I thought the same thing.Actually,larger tray equals more chips which equal heavy billowing smoke.The thing gets way too hot.I have a 40" w/retro kit and mod-ed the chip loader in order to load more chips evenly.I dont think it's worth it..Once you receive your AMZN,you wont bother with the tray..Goodluck.


I didn't really think of that way but def. makes sense. After everything I keep reading about the Amaz-n it seems to be the perfect solution. Suppose to show up tomorrow so I know what I'm doing this weekend.


----------



## pawoodswalker (Mar 29, 2011)

Called Masterbuilt and the retro kits on its way. Masterbuilts customer service is outstanding. They are on the ball.


----------



## mikeh (Mar 29, 2011)

I have had my MES40 from Sams for approx 2 months..  Is this something I need to check on getting?  Not sure what the chip tray upgrade does.... Maybe Darryl can chime in. 

I am still waiting for him to send me a new controller so that I can get my temps working better..  They are still approx 40-50 degs lower than what the controller is telling me when I am smoking food..  I have used my MES almost every weekend and really like the ease of use and cant wait to get it up and working correctly with the new controller......

....  

Mike


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2011)

MikeH said:


> I have had my MES40 from Sams for approx 2 months..  Is this something I need to check on getting?  Not sure what the chip tray upgrade does.... Maybe Darryl can chime in.
> 
> I am still waiting for him to send me a new controller so that I can get my temps working better..  They are still approx 40-50 degs lower than what the controller is telling me when I am smoking food..  I have used my MES almost every weekend and really like the ease of use and cant wait to get it up and working correctly with the new controller..........
> 
> Mike


Mike,

Some need the retro kit---some don't.

If you aren't having trouble getting smoke at lower temps, you don't need it.

I had to get the retro kit for mine, because mine wouldn't start smoking until it went from 40˚ to 190˚, with the element on that whole time. Then it would start smoking at about 190˚. Then it would only smoke for a few minutes, & stop. The retro kit solved that problem.

Having said all that, "IMHO" there is still no way so get steady, consistent, "set it & forget it" smoke for hours at a time, without an A-MAZE-N-SMOKER. 

Bear


----------



## fife (Apr 15, 2011)

Good Luck


----------

